# Undervolting Dell G5



## Vaco (Jan 5, 2021)

Hi, I'm new here so if I did something wrong please be understanding. And my English is not my native language. I want to lower the laptop temperatures and increase its performance / stability. At the beginning, after lowering the voltage, the lapotpa consumption under load was below 45W. Back then, the CPU clock of the TS Bench was 3.9 GHz. Immediately after starting the game The Witcher 3, I noticed that the clock is 2.9Ghz and there is Power Limit Throttling. I quit the game, turned on the test again and now it gets 55W under load, but for a certain period of time, then it returns to 45W and slows down the processor. Is it possible to bypass Power Limit Throttling in my case? And if not, what can I do to make the laptop run longer with higher clock speed. Maybe it is the temperature of another component? And then the laptop cuts off the higher voltages. I looked through many posts but found no answer to my problem. Specification: Dell G5 5587, i5-8300h, gtx 1060 max-q, 8gb ram.
Thanks in advance for your help ^^


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 5, 2021)

Vaco said:


> then it returns to 45W and slows down the processor.



Your ThrottleStop settings are telling the CPU to use a 45 Watt turbo power limit. You are telling your CPU to slow down.





You cannot increase these settings on some Dell laptops but you can try. Change 45 to 60, check the Turbo Boost Short Power Max box, clear the Clamp box and check the Lock option. Press OK at the bottom and go do some testing.

Your cache offset voltage is probably a little too high. It might cause instability problems. I would set the cache to -125 mV and try increasing the core to -200 mV. Use Cinebench R20 for testing your computer. Your 4 core processor should see scores close to 2000 points in R20 as long as your CPU is not throttling.

Do not check the Speed Shift EPP box on the main screen of ThrottleStop. Look in the FIVR window. The monitoring table shows that Windows has set the Speed Shift EPP variable to 84. You do not need to also check this option in ThrottleStop. Let Windows control this without any interference from ThrottleStop.

Everything else looks OK. Try using the new version of ThrottleStop.









						ThrottleStop 9.2.9
					

ThrottleStop 9.2.9 https://www.techpowerup.com/download/techpowerup-throttlestop/  New Features - added 10850K / 10900K support including a new Turbo Group access window. - updated the TS Bench and the C State window for the 10 core CPUs. - enabled Limit Reasons support for Comet Lake CPUs. -...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Vaco (Jan 5, 2021)

I lowered the tensions as you indicated and changed 45 to 60.  However, under heavy load in Cinebench it went back to 45W. During the test in TS Bench it looks okay. But in Cinebench during the first test Power Limit Throttling popped up again. And I noticed a certain dependence. When I wanted to start the game and see how it goes (of course I turned on MSI Afterburner to see the component data during the game) then I turned on the TS Bench again and the computer started to load 55W in the test and after 30 seconds power throttling to 45W. I will add that I have the latest Bios 1.14, if it is relevant. Thanks for the quick reply ^^

The first photo is with open MSI Afterburner.


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 5, 2021)

How old is the laptop?


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 6, 2021)

@Vaco - This is typical for many Dell laptops. There are three unique sets of turbo power limits. Many Dell laptops use the EC to enforce a long term power limit equal to the TDP which for an 8300H is 45W. ThrottleStop has no access to this third set of power limits. If Dell has decided that your laptop has a long term power limit of 45W, then that is all you get. Power limit throttling during longer tests will be the result.

Lowering the core offset to -200 mV or -225 mV might help a little in Cinebench. Lowering power consumption might help you stay under the 45W power limit so the CPU can use full turbo boost for a longer period of time.


----------



## Vaco (Jan 8, 2021)

I bought the laptop in 2018, I talked to a person who has the same computer and confirmed the Power Limit Throttling case. He said it was worth doing undervolting gpu. Can I somehow achieve better cpu results by lowering the voltage on the graphics? It can't be the fault of the bios version? A friend only has an older version, as if the bios interfered with undervolting in newer versions, but I do not know how much truth in it. Now I just need to find the settings where I will have the highest clock speed at 45W. It can never be good ^^ One more question, when working on the battery alone, such messages are normal? In rest, they only glow yellow, but all I need to do is open the start menu or I do something in the browser and flash red like crazy.


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 8, 2021)

Since the GPU and CPU are likely cooled using a single heatsink, lowering the GPU volts will help with temps, also lowering the overall power consumption may also help you stay under that 45W limit easier.


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 8, 2021)

@Vaco - Undervolting your GPU is not going to make any difference to your CPU power limit throttling problem. Dell has limited your CPU to 45W. Long term it will throttle so the CPU does not exceed 45W. There is nothing you can do about this.

Some laptops change the power limits when running on battery power. It is not unusual to see more throttling reported. It is not good but not unusual. Did you try adjusting the CPU voltages? The core is usually OK up to -200 mV or -225 mV as long as the cache is not set too high.


----------

